# spinner het albino x lemonblast het albino ball python



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

spinner het albino x lemonblast het albino.
would this produce an albino spinnerblast?also does anyone have a picture of one if it does?
cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, at very long odds.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Yes, at very long odds.


 lol! is that like 1/300..:blush:: victory:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

the odds are 2 in 64 of getting one of these`

This is an Albino Spinner, never seen an Albino Spinner Blast though.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

covkev said:


> spinner het albino x lemonblast het albino.
> would this produce an albino spinnerblast? yep, 1:64 chance
> also does anyone have a picture of one? nope
> cheers


would expect it to look like a faded albino spinner...


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats nuts.Has one ever been produced?
i bet it packs a large price tag if it does.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

covkev said:


> i bet it packs a large price tag if it does.


any 4 gene snake commands high price...


----------

